# The Powder Group - Make Up Show NYC 2008



## Ciara (Feb 20, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone from Specktra is planning on attending this year.
I wanted to go last year but I had to work. I am hoping to go this year...it looks like alot of fun. Maybe we can plan a lunch or something.

Here's the info:

The Makeup Show New York is a pro-only trade event open to anyone involved with the makeup artist industry. Makeup artists, retail artists, aestheticians, hairstylists, fashion stylists, agents and bookers and of course students of makeup, hair or aesthetics are invited to attend. Proof of profession or student status is required.
Admission to The Makeup Show New York includes all seminars and lectures, full access to the show floor and in-out privileges. Entry to The Makeup Show New York also allows participants access to great hands-on workshops. These hands-on workshops are only available to attendees of the show and are at an additional fee. Schedule will be posted in Spring 2007.
Tickets are non-transferable and non-refundable.
*Advanced tickets are guaranteed admission. Tickets are on sale now, to buy tickets please click here*
*2008 The Makeup Show New York Rates *

*Show hours 9:00am – 6:00pm**Advance Tickets *
One Day Ticket $40
Two Day Ticket $65*At the Door – If Available*
One Day Ticket $55 - Tax is not included
Two Day Ticket $85 - Tax is not included




For further info ... check out their site:

The MakeUp Show, Makeup artists, beauty and fashion, film and television, theater and FX, students, salon and retail makeup artists


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 20, 2008)

just bought my tickets so i'll be there


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 20, 2008)

I really really want to go! Can i get in with a modeling resume or if a fellow specktraette purchases a ticket for me as a guest? Ladies, please let me know!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I really really want to go! Can i get in with a modeling resume or if a fellow specktraette purchases a ticket for me as a guest? Ladies, please let me know!_

 

I checked out the FAQ page and found this:

Q: Who should attend The Makeup Show New York?
A: Anyone in the business of makeup! Makeup artists from every area of the industry, beauty and fashion, film and television, theater and FX, students, salon and retail makeup artists. Retailers from large and small business, salons and spas as well as beauty, fashion and trade press. The wide range of attendees are all professionals in the beauty industry and attend to discover new products, new companies, network, create new relationships and experience the makeup community like never before.

and

Q: What proof of profession is required to enter the event?
A: As the show is a pro-only event, proof that you are a part of the makeup or beauty community will be required to enter the show. This proof may include a license, union card, business card, comp card, tear sheet with name credit, student identification (from beauty/hair/makeup school), letter of employment or from school. As well, The Powder Group will send an advance email to our list that will be able to be printed out and brought to the show as proof of working in the industry. Photo identification will also be required for advance ticket pickup.


Maybe you can get in with your resume.  Try emailing them.
It doesnt mention anything about guests.  And proof is required at the entrance.

Maybe if anyone who went last year can shed some light on this..


----------



## Ciara (Feb 20, 2008)

Also if we can get a nice group together we can get a group discount.

Q: Is there a group rate?
A: Yes, please contact [email protected] for more information on groups of ten people or larger.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 20, 2008)

Ciara, thank you doll. Perhaps I can put together a letter of reference and business card for the freelance work that I do. Group discount would be awesome too!!


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 23, 2008)

I want to go, but I am working an opera then. I AM trying to get to the IMATS... I want to compete in the Beauty makeup competition.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2008)

I wanna go! I wanna go! take me with you!!!!


----------



## Kaycee37 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello,
I went to the show on Sunday! (yesterday) and it was wonderful! I stocked up on brushes and items that help you out when your doing applications!
Great cheap prices! But also found many foundations for High Def! That was my purpose for going!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_Hello,
I went to the show on Sunday! (yesterday) and it was wonderful! I stocked up on brushes and items that help you out when your doing applications!
Great cheap prices! But also found many foundations for High Def! That was my purpose for going!_

 

So you went to the one in Miami?!?!?

Did you take any of the classes?


----------



## Kaycee37 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes the show in Miami! No I decided against taking classes this round...
I decided to shop for various HD foundations to offer my television clients


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 26, 2008)

I went to the hair show in NY in 2006 and 2007...this is what we're talking about right?

I'm going this year of course. I've seen MAC there before but at the time I wasn't really into mac. Most of the products there are discounted and cheaper to the pros, but I don't know if MAC was (they had a very limited amount of stuff, and a teeny tiny stand)


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 26, 2008)

I really want to attend this, this year.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I went to the hair show in NY in 2006 and 2007...this is what we're talking about right?

I'm going this year of course. I've seen MAC there before but at the time I wasn't really into mac. Most of the products there are discounted and cheaper to the pros, but I don't know if MAC was (they had a very limited amount of stuff, and a teeny tiny stand)_

 

I dont think this is the same as the Hair Show in NYC.  I think this is strictly just a make up show.  I could be wrong though.  This would be my first time going.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_I really want to attend this, this year._

 

You should come!!!!


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 27, 2008)

how are we going to do it if we decide to meet up?


----------



## Ciara (Feb 29, 2008)

Im thinking we can meet in the city prior to the show and go in together.
I guess as we get closer to the date, we can put together all the details.
Im open to any suggestions.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Mar 1, 2008)

I would love to go. Will you all be attending both dates?


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am definitely going...


----------



## ChrisChick (Mar 6, 2008)

I just made lodging plans, now it's time to make flightplans. I will be there for sure!

xo
chris
christina guerra, makeup artist


----------



## Janice (Mar 22, 2008)

The Powder Group and Metropolitan Events & Production Invites Pro Beauty Authorities Worldwide to the Third The Makeup Show NYC, May 18 & 19 at Metropolitan Pavilion

A Pro-Focused 2-Day Intensive Event Touching Up on the Latest Products, Trends and Techniques From Editorial Beauty, Airbrush Secrets, Makeup For HD TV, the Perfect Bride, to Eco-Friendly Makeup and More.

New York, NY, March 21, 2008 --(PR.com)-- Following the successful debut of The Makeup Show Miami (Feb 24-25), The Powder Group and Metropolitan Events and Production, producers of The Makeup Show, will present the third The Makeup Show NYC, May 18-19, 9:00am-6:00pm daily, at The Metropolitan Pavilion, located at 125 West 18 Street, between 6 & 7 Avenue. Advance tickets $40 (one-day) and $65 (two-day) at The MakeUp Show, Makeup artists, beauty and fashion, film and television, theater and FX, students, salon and retail makeup artists.

An intimate show with a real sense of community and artistic energy, The Makeup Show NYC will bring a pro-driven legion of beauty and fashion professionals to the fashion and entertainment capital of the world. From editorial forces to mass-market phenomenon, insider-only tips will be traded between the best in the business over this two-day intensive event. The Makeup Show NYC will examine cosmetic applications of technique and style, featured in hands-on workshops, seminars and keynote presentations.

In 2006, the event producers officially launched The Makeup Show in New York City, the epicenter of the glamour industry, and was the first New York City forum designed exclusively for professionals in the artistry of makeup and beauty.

In February 2008, The Makeup Show debuted the first The Makeup Show Miami at the Miami Beach Convention Center, bringing together 70 brands from all shades of artistry, displaying the latest products and looks in a boutique setting, and attracting South Florida makeup mavens worldwide for two days of education, inspiration and community building.

The Makeup Show has succeeded as an unparalleled event, casting divas from the worlds of fashion & beauty, special effects, film & television, theater, and product development by bringing together beauty professionals, industry educators, retailers, product companies and manufacturers.

The Makeup Show has a built-in educational program, seminars, workshops and lectures by some of the top makeup artists in the fashion & entertainment industry. Classes range from Editorial Beauty and Airbrush Basics to the Perfect Bride and Makeup for HD TV, to name a few. The Makeup Show NYC will feature a cast of presenters including Billy B, David Goforth, Cheryl Gushue, Sandy Linter, Joanna Schlip, Michael DeVellis, James Vincent, and Johnny Lavoy (subject to change and availability).

The Makeup Show NYC is sponsored in part by Platinum Sponsor Temptu, as well as Crown Brush, P&G Beauty, Alcone and Lancôme Paris, Lounge Area Sponsor Stila, and media sponsors On Makeup Magazine and Color Mundo. Exhibitors for The Makeup Show NYC include Smashbox, Mario Badescu Skin Care, Make Up For Ever, Senna Cosmetics, M.A.C Cosmetics, Three Custom Color, Linda Mason Elements, and Alison Raffaele Cosmetics. For a full list of exhibitors, visit The MakeUp Show, Makeup artists, beauty and fashion, film and television, theater and FX, students, salon and retail makeup artists.

For information on how to be part of The Makeup Show Miami 2009 and the upcoming The Makeup Show NYC 2009, please contact Shelly Taggar at +1.212.242.1213 or via email at [email protected].

About The Powder Group
Introducing your ultimate makeup confidant, The Powder Group is a one-stop makeup and beauty concierge service and powerhouse resource for professionals and consumers who are passionate about the art of makeup. Intelligence for all aspects of the art of maquillage, from artist services, events, and program development to the latest include tip-offs on how to achieve the latest look direct from the fashion runways and celebrity red-carpets. Founded in 2003 by Michael DeVellis - also the founder of The Makeup Show, On Makeup Magazine, The American Beauty Tour and Evolution, an advanced artist retreat held semi-annually in Cape Cod - The Powder Group is comprised of professional and celebrity makeup and beauty talent from around the globe with backgrounds in fashion, editorial, television, film, and special effects; a go-to team of makeup artists from every area of expertise. DeVellis is also the founder of The Makeup Show Events and services are offered internationally. The Powder Group also publishes On Makeup Magazine- a pro-driven makeup magazine launching Winter 2008. For more information please visit the powder group.

About Metropolitan Events And Production
Metropolitan Events and Production is a first-of-its-kind hybrid venue and event-planning house providing full-service event coordination, a dedicated staff, and a distinguished network of production resources culminating from years of experience. Mirroring the pride of the award winning special events venue, Metropolitan Pavilion, the production branch continues to meets contemporary standards of excellence and distinction with more than a decade of hands-on experience and superior rated service. A fusion of production services and management expertise, Metropolitan Events and Production compliments the needs of clients, working with event planners to streamline the entire event process. From administrative proficiency to creative services, Metropolitan Events offers a full range of event know-how from floor plans and event design, marketing and staffing, consultation, catering and more. Metropolitan Events and Production leverages a rolodex for all needs of event coordination including party rentals, liquor and beverage packages, photography services, printing services, and assistance in obtaining special permits from local agencies. For more information please visit Metropolitan Pavilion, New York City's premiere events location.


----------



## mreichert (Mar 23, 2008)

I want to go! I already checked flight prices and hotel (eek- hotel prices!!- I thought S.F. was bad)

If I can go, is there anyone who could recommend a hotel that's decent for less than $200 a night?


----------



## Janice (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been considering going too.


----------



## unbelizable (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so going to the next one.. Obviously I will have to save up my flight money etc! This looks amazing! Wish they did shows like this in England.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 25, 2008)

I think im going to get my tickets very soon!


----------



## IBleedMAC (Mar 27, 2008)

Im going!!!! I cant wait!


----------



## Ciara (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_I want to go! I already checked flight prices and hotel (eek- hotel prices!!- I thought S.F. was bad)

If I can go, is there anyone who could recommend a hotel that's decent for less than $200 a night?_

 
Im not too sure about what hotels are under $200 in the city.  But I would suggest sites such as priceline.com, orbitz.com, expedia.com for discount rates.

Def. keep us posted.


----------



## Ciara (May 9, 2008)

Update ...

looks like I wont be able to make it on Sunday ...  I'll be participating in the AIDS Walk NY.

Im hoping to make it Monday though.  

Anyone taking any of the workshops???


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 12, 2008)

Im going on Sunday. Can't go on Monday though (working that day). Im not signed up for any workshops as of yet


----------



## MACForME (May 12, 2008)

I'm going.. I sent them an email asking if i can bring someone with me.. I have a person that helps me out ALOT.. Besides, i didn't want to go by myself..ANYWAY. i got a nice email that yes, I could bring this person with me.. as for ID.. I heard alot of different comments. Some said that all they asked for was the credit card you used to buy the tickets and a photo ID.  As for pro ID, All I have is business cards and my MAC PRO card..


----------



## awilda429 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

I know the show passed already but I was wondering if anyone could help me on this. 

I know that a lot of the beauty bloggers attended the event this year and some even had 2 free tickets available to give away to their readers.

Does anyone know how this works? I would LOOOOVE to do this next year.

Is "blogging" considered Press?

Thanks in advance for any help on this!

Awilda


----------



## Willa (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes you can be considered Press being a beauty blogger
I don't know about how you can ask for it, but you should ask Krasevayadancer, because she did and I won a ticket from her blog <3


----------

